# creme brulee disaster



## cheftrixy (Apr 26, 2013)

OK guys i need some help I am for some reason having a problem with creme brulees at my new job. sometimes i make them and it comes out great other times not at all. i cant figure out what I'm doing wrong. my head chef has me cook them in the steam oven for about 30 min. at 265 degrees no water bath might i add. in a full hotel pan plastic on top. sometimes they don't set completely other times they are over done done i just cant figure it out please help what is the best way to cook creme brulee. he is very set about cooking it this way but i just cant get it down.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

You don't need a steam bath. I do mine in a old crappy convection at 205'F for @ 45 minutes for a 4 oz portion, come out perfect.

If your cooking method is always the same then the problem I think would lie in the scaling of the recipe.  Check them frequently, especially with no water bath as the temp can quickly rise. Do you use a thermometer to see of they are done? That could help.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

How hot is it when it goes in the steam oven?   I might be that your mixture is too cool before it goes in the oven.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

I agree with Kuan, OR the mix may be too hot??  I like to let the base sit overnight, it also helps with the vanilla seeds sinking.


----------



## cheftrixy (Apr 26, 2013)

well everybody thank you so much i used all the advice and now have perfect creme brulees every time!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Glad it worked out.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

That's great!! glad to help


----------

